# Inshore Grouper



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

I know your spots are hush hush. But can some of you give some advise on how to find some on my own? I was thinking about trolling a diving lure around Ft. Picken, would anyone suggest this? I went on a 6hr charter and the guide stoped at 2 spots in the bay and we hooked and landed many grouper. I have a general idea of where that was but I would rather not fish that spot out of respect.Any help would be nice. Remember I don't want spots I just want to know tactics to find my own places.


----------



## BudYsr (Oct 1, 2007)

Maybe what the charter captain was doing that caught fish was the thing to do. Seriously, lots of things work for grouper just like any other fish. Do your time and try some different baits and you will find your favorite way to fish for them. As far as the spots go, there are many, just look around and find your own, do your time and watch your bottom machine. Sounds like you already have an idea of what to do........


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

Who was the guide if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

I don't remember his name but he is based out of that 24hr place down the street from you. It was over a year ago, you were not opened yet. We were fishing over artificial structure he knew about.


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

Just wondering... How big are the grouper caught in shore? What's the size limit for FL? Are they most found on rocks?


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm pretty sure the size limits are the same. And trust me I want to know the same thing about how to fish for them but it seems to be something thats hush hush. They shouldchange the name ofthis link from Inshore Q&A to Inshore ask a question and everyone will either respond with what you asked or a deviation from the topic, link. I tell you what, I usually work 2 days a week and fish the rest. I will figure this out and post step by step on how to do this. I'm on a quest now.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

There is no reason to post and tell everybody how to catch fish that took time and effort to figure out. This forum is great but there are many instances (such as this) where you just gotta put in the time


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Freespool (5/26/2009)*There is no reason to post and tell everybody how to catch fish that took time and effort to figure out. This forum is great but there are many instances (such as this) where you just gotta put in the time


i agree with travis.......i just couldn't say it that nice.....:letsdrink


----------



## BudYsr (Oct 1, 2007)

bullshark, there is no big secret on how to catch grouper. You just need to find where they are. P'cola bay is not that big and there are not many people that are dumb enough to put a hot spot for bay grouper on a public forum where EVERYBODY will have and then there will be NO fish the next time they go out. Surely you understand that. As far as how to catch them, You already know how if you know how to fish. It aint rocket science. Either troll the stretchs or find a spot and anchor and fish the bottom.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

> *MULLET HUNTER (5/26/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Freespool (5/26/2009)*There is no reason to post and tell everybody how to catch fish that took time and effort to figure out. This forum is great but there are many instances (such as this) where you just gotta put in the time
> ...


Well if I say one thing wrong it'll get deleted! Gotta play nice lately


----------



## BudYsr (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Freespool (5/26/2009)*There is no reason to post and tell everybody how to catch fish that took time and effort to figure out. This forum is great but there are many instances (such as this) where you just gotta put in the time


Exactly what I am trying to say in a nice way....


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

Look at this link <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=SmallTxt><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlViewTopics_ctlPanelBar_ctlForumTopics__ctl2_ctlEditableSubject>*Why aren't I catching anything?*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

That is some great info. Most people don't have alot of time to put in and if you look back to my original comment I was just asking for tactics. Thats it. Is that not what this is for? Its like taking a kid hunting, you do everything in your power to get him on game then he or she ishooked. More people fishing and catching fish is what feeds this sport. I'm not saying give up a honey whole.


----------



## AUBuilder (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Bullshark (5/25/2009)*I know your spots are hush hush. But can some of you give some advise on how to find some on my own? I was thinking about trolling a diving lure around Ft. Picken, would anyone suggest this? I went on a 6hr charter and the guide stoped at 2 spots in the bay and we hooked and landed many grouper. I have a general idea of where that was but I would rather not fish that spot out of respect.Any help would be nice. Remember I don't want spots I just want to know tactics to find my own places.


You've got the right idea. Run a couple of stretch 25's out the back and run along pickens from around the pier (don't get too close) east toward the coast guard station (red roofed bldg). Watch your speed as those stretches tend to start to track all crazy if you get too fast. Troll back and forth along the shore varying your distance from shore. There is a fairly healthy drop off and you want to stay on the deep side of it. There's a point that comes out just west of the station and there are a few deep holes around this area. Watch your bottom machine as you are trolling. Look for drop offs and holes. You can see fish marking in these holes often. There are a lot of good spots over this area, just have to look for them. As far as stretch colors go I like black and gold and the white with red head. You will find grouper and reds this way. The reds turn massive in the fall and winter. As you cross over spots mark them on the gps and come back and drop cut bait or pin fish. Hope this helps.


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

Thank you. Do you remember when you were a kid and bitched untill you got something and then you felt like a prick for bitching? Sorry if I over stepped I just wanted tactics to get on the right track quicker. I apreciate the info.


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

I've never fished around Pensacola and didn't know mature grouper could be found inshore. I saw a fishing show where small grouper where being caught off the rocks at Perdido Pass. I know there is a lot of differences between Perdido Bay and Pennsacola area mainly due to depth I guess. I've read on the forum about Kings being caught around a bridge. Is there any other species that are normally offshore that are common in the Pensacola Bay?


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

This is my post in the reports section under "bay grouper 5-25". Maybe it'll help some.

Well this trip was a little different than the way I catch most of my groupers in the bay. I normally fish in 25-40 feet of water most of the time, this spot is deeper than that. I also catch most of my fish on large dead baits like boston/northern mackerels and menhaden. These fish were caught on live pinfish, that's all we brought with us. That's not to say I don't catch many fish on live bait in the bay, just more on dead baits. And actually pinfish is on the bottom of my live bait list. Live baits I do like are croakers, sugar trout, white trout, pigfish, cigar minnows and threadfins, not in any particular order. I usually use 60 lb floro leader, circle hooks and enough weight to get to the bottom depending on the current. I also don't anchor when I fish, that allows me to be able to fish different sides of the wreck. Alot of times you will get most of your bites on one side, up current side, down current side ect. I try to hook a lot of fish on the down current side so he has to fight the rod and the current to get back to the spot, I'll pull the boat out out gear and let the boat help us pull him away. Hope some of this helps.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Pensacola Bay is the deepest natural bay in the state. Grouper, red snapper and triggerfsh all make homes here at some point.

You can find spots (natural holes or hurricane debris -- yeah that's it) that hold large specimens of all these species.

What I did before I found a few spots was leave the rods at home (at least leave'em out of the water) and drive where you think you want to troll. Mark some spots, eliminate others THEN break out the gear. It's hard to explore a spot while you're trying to run even a two-rod spread in an area that can become high traffic or very shallow faster than you can get the lines back in.


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

That makes sence Joez. Thanks


----------

